# Hauling my new horse home this weekend.. Question?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, so the horse I am picking up is a 3 y/o.. He hasn't been in a trailer in a few years, so we're thinking it might be difficult to load him.

Previous owner suggested that I bring my horse along so he'll see another horse in the trailer/have a buddy. 

However, all I can think is that these horses are strange to each other and there could be a little battle going on in the trailer on the way home :lol:

I mean the divider is decently safe, but I just question the actual benefits of bringing my other horse along.

The ride is probably about an hour.

Thoughts?

Thanks!
I can't wait to get my new guy home!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I find horses are LESS likely to load in a trailer with a strange horse than an empty trailer. 

Take your time to load and make it as non confrontational as possible.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've found just the opposite, it's easier to get one to load if there's already a horse in the trailer.

There is some potential the horses can go after each other but usually they don't. We've thrown lots of strange horses together while heading out to the trail and haven't had any issues when there are dividers. Without dividers there has been a few bites.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

For clarity's sake - has the horse ever been trailered? Only asking because you say it is a 3 y/o horse who hasn't been in a trailer in "a few years", so that's a bit puzzling.
Ultimately - you know what you are most comfortable with and you know your exisitng horse(s) -- do you feel that the situation would be better with or w/out an extra horse along?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

he hasnt been trailered more than maybe once as a yearling. 
thanks for the replies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Does the woman have another horse that your three year old knows? Use him or her as a loading lure.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

yes! good idea!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

I never had any issues. I do agree with using a horse he is already used to although it can make it worse for your new bubby seeing his friend unload and go away then him get taken away to somewhere new pining the whole way. I personally prefer to take the oldest horse I have especially an older gelding who is my babysitter. I used my 19yo stock horse gelding who is excellent for teaching youngsters. And seriously? The only issue I had was my new 14mo colt was trying to work out how to pester the older babysitter!!! But seeing as that was his job he patiently ignored him. Now that I've sold my 19yo I currently use my 13 placid tb gelding or my husbands 11yo tb gelding who has more dominance if my little stallion needs extra sorting out. But my 13 year old has kicked up his dominance now he has worked out younger horses are lower on the pecking order and both our big boys take care of them. I wouldn't hesitate to bring one of them along to put in next to a new bub. But I know them. And if you know your horses would be wankers to the bub on the float then by all means put him on on his own as a last resort. But I think you will be fine with another horse on there to keep him company. One that will walk off a float like a champ too so the bub doesn't learn it's ok to run off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Best piece of advice I can give is to load him expecting no fuss. The absolute worst thing you can do is expect him not to load.....because that is what will happen.

Just stride on in like he does it every day. If you have trouble then you have trouble but don't lead him up to see if he refuses. Little like you don't want to ride to a jump expecting a refusal if that makes sense?

Oh and congratulations on the new purchase BTW!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Thanks!! I'm SUPER excited!

Yeah, your advice makes sense  You never know, he very well could load up just fine!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Best piece of advice I can give is to load him expecting no fuss. The absolute worst thing you can do is expect him not to load.....because that is what will happen.
> 
> Just stride on in like he does it every day. If you have trouble then you have trouble but don't lead him up to see if he refuses. Little like you don't want to ride to a jump expecting a refusal if that makes sense?
> 
> Oh and congratulations on the new purchase BTW!


There isn't any reason he shouldn't load and haul fine as he hasn't had any bad experiences. When ever I have loaded a youbg horse they typically go in fairly easily


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Set aside a lot of time to get him loaded. Horses usually load easier if it's with a companion that they know already, but with a strange horse, they could get antsy and scared. If the seller has other horses, have her/him load one of your boy's buddies first, then your horse, and unload the other guy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Best piece of advice I can give is to load him expecting no fuss. The absolute worst thing you can do is expect him not to load.....because that is what will happen.


YUP, always approach a new event with a youngster as if it was no biggy, I loaded my yearlings like that, they hadn't been trained as babies, but I figured they knew how to lead so there was zero reason to expect any trouble.

Prince hovered in the doorway for a second while he worked out how to get his feet up on the deck, then he hopped on nice as anything.

Alfie took a little longer, but within 20 minutes he had jumped in as nice as anything.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I will just take it verrry slowly if he doesn't load right up and leave my horse at home. I've become pretty talented at coaxing horses into the trailer.. my arab, although he loads fine sometimes, decides he will plant his feet other times. Sigh.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Reason I love an open stock trailer, or a slant with dividers taken out - never had horse refuse to load 'em. In the many decades of hauling horses, only problems I've had have been in the straight hauls.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

So we got to the barn and our trailer was too short (height wise).  Apparently he has a giraffe neck! So we rescheduled pending us finding an even taller trailer!


----------



## youngm357 (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep their feet moving in front of the trailer and they will figure out that the easiest path is to just get in the trailer. Remember horses are always looking for the path of least resistance.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a enclosed trailer, but when I can in the future plan on getting a open stock trailer...just seems easier to get horses in and out and you don't have to worry how tall they are lol and they do seem to have a easier time accepting getting in a trailer..


----------

